# What could I get for this set up?



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Im looking to unload one of my old bows before the start of the fall this year to help fund some of my other needs. Its a 2004 Buckmasters G2 SL. I hunted with it from 2004-2006 and it has been in its case since then. It was a great shooting bow and is in great shape. Anyone know what I could get for it?

Here is what I would be selling it with.

Buckmasters G2 SL 28in draw 50-60lb limbs.

Bow comes with everything you need to hit the woods except the arrows. It has a quick adjust 1 pin TruGLo sight, Trophy Taker Shaky Hunter Drop away rest, Shockwave stabilizer, Limb savers and string leaches, Kwicky Quiver, String stopper, and more.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

No one?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

People like new bows for some reason. IMO id ask $150-300 for it because of all the extras on it. The thing you have to remember is he bow is 7 years old, doesnt make it a bad bow at all! But people like the newest of the new technology avaliable which doesnt seem to change much over the years. A bow is a bow, a simple machine that launches arrows haha. Try putting it in the classifieds on here or craigslist. Make the offer sweet and youll sell it in no time! 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

It doesnt look like a old bow at all! Some beginner would definatly buy it for the right price. If all else fails just sell the accessories and sell the bare bow for cheap.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I think you are probably $150 to $200 dollar range. Check ebay and see what your bow is selling for on there. Try selling it on moabhunting.com. If you become a member its free and listing items for sale is free. I have sold a few things on there. It doesn't look like a bad bow for a beginner. Good luck


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I had the same bow and sold it last year, all stripped down for $125. Put it up on craigslist and someone will bite. I would try for $200 with everything on it.


----------

